# Breast Implants Deformity



## Irisgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

How can I find a code for Breast Implants deformity?

Thanks


----------



## Cottrell (Oct 14, 2008)

Try 996.54


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 15, 2008)

How about 612.0 deformity of reconstructed breast or 612.1 Disproportion of reconstructed breast?  I am not sure what your scenario is.


----------



## Irisgirl (Oct 18, 2008)

I will check with ICD-9 book.

Thanks!


----------

